# DIY Carbon Filter!



## nikimadritista (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw something on YouTube a while ago, it looked convincing... Check it out...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2eWJAoFXZbI
I have made one myself. Real cheap too - all materials (the Extractor included) were no more than 20Euros... I can't say if it does the job though, my girls haven't started smelling that much yet... I should have the filter working in a couple of weeks...


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

Crap


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

the bowie backing track was even worse imho

this homemade carbon filter wouldnt keep odours at bay for long

you could make a real one for a similar price using activated carbon charcoal and a metal waste paper basket and some minor bits and bobs.

the one i made last year is far superior to the 2x carbon scrubbers i recently purchased which imho are crap as the rh is pretty high compared to my home made ones.

maybe ill do a diy thread on mine soon.

pkj


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 11, 2008)

I also saw some better designs and DIY filters after I made this one... But I think I'll give it a go and see what happens, I've already paid for them parts :hubba:...I also have a real small growroom and only three little girs... It should do OK... See what happens... 
I'll keep ya posted... 
You are righ about the song though - ha ha... Awfull!
Legalize it!
Cheers!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

If It Doesnt Do The Trick,i'd Suggest The Carbon Filter Dltoker Posted.chicken Wire,some Duct Stuff,activated Carbon,  A Couple Large Size Panty Hose,and A 6'' Duct Fan Whch R Only $20 At Lowes Or Home Depot.-good Luck Bro


----------

